# CPU upgrade for Acer Aspire 5551



## SlashingBison (May 2, 2015)

Hi All, 

Need some help as im having some issues upgrading my laptop, the laptop is fairly old now Acer aspire 5551 probably 2010

Basically it has the stock AMD athlon 2.10 Ghz P320 which im upgrading

I purchased a Phenom P650 2.6Ghz socket S1g4

The Phenom II unfortunately is not recognised by the Bios/Windows 7/8 or CPU-z and seems to be giving me poor frame rates in games. I upgraded to the last Bios update acer provided for this laptop which was the revision. 2.14 with no joy

The support from the service manual list the below processors, i know there are a number of other available Socket S1g4 upgrades which arent listed as these probably came out after the service manual - also i am only interested in the 25w CPU's 

I have the option to go for a turion P540 (2.3ghz) or the Turion P560 (2.5Ghz) but i need to know the 2.14 bios will recognise these CPU's before paying the £15-£20 for one... not much but dont want the same issues as the Phenom II

CPU/Chipset 

• AMD V Series processor V120 (512 KB L2 cache, 2.20 GHz, 3.2GT/s, 25 W) (Aspire 5251) • AMD M880G Chipset (Aspire 5251) 

• AMD Phenom™ II triple-core mobile processor N830 (1.5 MB L2 cache, 2.10 GHz, 3.6GT/s, 35 W) (Aspire 5551/5551G) 

• AMD Turion™ II dual-core mobile processor P520/N530 (2 MB L2 cache, 2.30/2.50 GHz, 3.6GT/s, 25/35 W) (Aspire 5551/5551G) 

• AMD Athlon™ II dual-core processor P320/N330 (1 MB L2 cache, 2.10/2.30 GHz, 3.2GT/s, 25/35 W) (Aspire 5551/5551G) • AMD RS880M and SB820M Chipset (Aspire 5251/5551/5551G)



Ive also bought 8gb of 1066mhz samsung ram to upgrade and have had some issues with this also with the phenom as it keeps BSOD which makes me think the memory controller isnt working efficiently as the ram works fine with Athlon xII P320

Ive spoken with Acer and they are quite frankly useless (Indian support centre with no expertise) they just say they dont recommend upgrades... Really...poor

Help is appreciated


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The difference between those CPUs are so minimal it's not really going to make much difference.


----------



## SlashingBison (May 2, 2015)

I realise this so thats a fair enough point i mean its a 400mhz upgrade but the turions have a 2mb l2 cache where the stock has 1mb i think 

I mean this is only a secondary laptop my partner uses so its nothing epic in terms or gaming other than playing sims 3 its more of a little side project

I just really need to know what CPU's the bios will support without them showing as AMD unknown processor like the Phenom II

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Still  The ones known to work would be the ones listed in the service manual.

The only way to know if anything else might work, would be to test it and see.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

This site will help, as I have used it before to determine if a CPU is suitable.
CPU-Upgrade: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 processor support


----------

